# Where is the boiler in 1988 Hymer 554?



## 118233 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I've just bought an imported 1988 Hymer 554. I can't find where the boiler is! Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Look on the outside for the flue, will it definitely have hot water at that age?


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*Boiler*

I'm a new owner of a old 544, if yours is similar to mine then the boiler is located behind the gas fire. You access it by removing the floor in the tall cupboard.

If the 554 is totally different to the 544 then I could be telling you a load of rubbish!!

Good luck


----------



## 118233 (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks - that sounds promising. I did look there before but maybe not properly!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I cincour the 544's boiler is located by removing the floor of the wardrobe,the gas fire is at the front of the wardrobe. I think this is the general position for the boiler behind the gas fire or below the wardrobe.

But the best way certainly would be to find the flue and the boiler will be behind that.


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

look in the passenger seat that's where my boiler usually is :?


----------

